# Mehrdimensionale Arrays Vergleichen



## Seraph (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne Mehrdimensionale Arrays Vergleichen. Jedoch keine meiner Abfragen liefert ein TRUE.
Mit eindimensionalem Array funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Vielleicht kann mir jemend helfen?



```
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.List;

public class Array_vergleich {
	public static void main(String[] args) {

		int[][] test1 = { { 1, 1 }, { 1, 1 }, { 1, 1 } };
		int[][] test2 = { { 1, 1 }, { 1, 1 }, { 1, 1 } };

		List Listetest1 = Arrays.asList(test1);
		List listetest2 = Arrays.asList(test2);

		if (Listetest1.containsAll(listetest2)) {
			System.out.println("Gleich1");
		}

		if (Listetest1.contains(listetest2)) {
			System.out.println("Gleich2");
		}

		if (Arrays.asList(test1).equals(Arrays.asList(test2))) {
			System.out.println("Gleich3");
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2007)

```
java.util.Arrays.deepEquals(test1, test2)
```
 :bae:


----------



## Seraph (24. Feb 2007)

Vielen Dank es Funktioniert


----------

